# ZT 7000 will not start



## utfd701 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks in advance for any and all help!
I have a ZT7000 with a Kohler 18hp single cylinder CV492S. Mower just died while mowing, no strange noises. Good Spark, fuel pump functions, carb and fuel solenoid functioning. Compression is 62.5 psi and holds for at least a minute. I have no idea where to go from here, help?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Post the Sears number. Should be something like 917.xxxxxx or 536.xxxxxx or similar format.

Loosen gas cap for a few seconds to see if it's a clogged tank vent issue.

Try priming carb with a couple teaspoons worth of gas and see if it fires.


----------



## utfd701 (May 20, 2012)

Model 107.277700
Priming does not work, gas cap thing does not either.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

utfd701 said:


> Model 107.277700
> Priming does not work, gas cap thing does not either.




Have you checked your safety switches? Seat, lap bars, brake, etc.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I'm stumped???
IF it has spark, priming should get it to fire briefly.

About the only thing I can suggest is to remove the valve cover on the engine and make sure the push rods are moving the valves as the engine rotates.

Even if the ignition timing was off. one would expect some kind of "pop".


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bill Kapaun said:


> I'm stumped???
> IF it has spark, priming should get it to fire briefly.
> 
> About the only thing I can suggest is to remove the valve cover on the engine and make sure the push rods are moving the valves as the engine rotates.
> ...



Yep maybe the shear key??


----------



## utfd701 (May 20, 2012)

This mower has now been moved to the rainy day project group. Just have too many things going on to dig into right now. Thankfully I do have a back up tractor. 
Things on my list to check, pull valve cover check rods, Check keys (though this may be a reach, but possible). All else fails pull the head to inspect piston, rings and cylinder walls. Thanks for the replies on this, assured me I may be thinking correctly on this.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

utfd701 said:


> This mower has now been moved to the rainy day project group. Just have too many things going on to dig into right now. Thankfully I do have a back up tractor.
> Things on my list to check, pull valve cover check rods, Check keys (though this may be a reach, but possible). All else fails pull the head to inspect piston, rings and cylinder walls. Thanks for the replies on this, assured me I may be thinking correctly on this.



Let us know what you find out, and if we can be of any help we can bounce ideas back, and forth until we figure it out......


----------



## utfd701 (May 20, 2012)

Absolutely, thank you!


----------

